# Maryam Nawaz Sharif defends sexual harassment by Mushahid ulllah



## Leader

day before yesterday, Mushahidullah offered his sexual services to PTI's Nas Baloch in a live tv talk show....

but today Maryam Nawaz Sharif defends sexual harassment by Mushahid ulllah

saying









*
PATHETIC & DISGUSTING !!!* 


no wonder why PMLN social media team is stealing pictures of PTI cyber force girls and using them to harass.

jese lanat pari tum munafiqo ki leadership hai, waise hi tumharay online clerk...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> day before yesterday, Mushahidullah offered his sexual services to PTI's Nas Baloch in a live tv talk show....
> 
> but today Maryam Nawaz Sharif defends sexual harassment by Mushahid ulllah
> 
> saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> PATHETIC & DISGUSTING !!!*
> 
> 
> no wonder why PMLN social media team is stealing pictures of PTI cyber force girls and using them to harass.
> 
> *jese lanat pari tum munafiqo ki leadership hai, waise hi tumharay online clerk...*



Pti waley to kabhi abuse kartey hi na hi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mr42O

Tiger Awan said:


> Pti waley to kabhi abuse kartey hi na hi




No we dont. Plz post evidence

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> Pti waley to kabhi abuse kartey hi na hi



this is not abuse...

what Mushahid ullah said is called Sexual Harassment and this maryam nawaz daughter of nawaz sharif is defending it.



kuch sharam karo !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naseem shah

Leader said:


> day before yesterday, Mushahidullah offered his sexual services to PTI's Nas Baloch in a live tv talk show....
> 
> but today Maryam Nawaz Sharif defends sexual harassment by Mushahid ulllah
> 
> saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> PATHETIC & DISGUSTING !!!*
> 
> 
> no wonder why PMLN social media team is stealing pictures of PTI cyber force girls and using them to harass.
> 
> jese lanat pari tum munafiqo ki leadership hai, waise hi tumharay online clerk...


can you tell me which talk show was that


----------



## truthseeker2010

Its good to see the real faces of these uncivilized people.... the one who elect them should know who they are going with to be their rulers.


----------



## farhan_9909

well i find this very 

after she's a human being as well.and sex is one of the most basic requirement of life

even if she had than this is her personal issue and her personal life


i am a pti supporter and never expected this


----------



## truthseeker2010

self delete.


----------



## Green Bullet

Pathetic.... seriously what a creepy old man, if this course of action transpired in the UK, then the person in question would have to resign because the public would demand satisfaction. Therefore it is diabolical to see such behavior in the Islamic nation known as Pakistan, which literally translates to the land of the pure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpecialAgent

What do you expect from PMLN. party of tharki old floppy sick pathetic men. 

Greatly disappointing to see Maryam nawaz supporting Mushahid the buddha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

naseem shah said:


> can you tell me which talk show was that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Leader said:


> this is not abuse...
> 
> what Mushahid ullah said is called Sexual Harassment and this maryam nawaz daughter of nawaz sharif is defending it.
> 
> 
> 
> kuch sharam karo !!




so if there is an aleged sex tape of Maryam Nawaz, and it surfaces in a few days, it will be justified then? 

These PML Nooras must understand that the f.lth they fling on others will come back and hit them. 

What their senator said on media was extremely despicable and this lady's alleged tape is equally despicable. We need some deceny in politics but decency does not suit these morons. Thats why one bad thing leads to another bad thing in our country and our standards of morality go down everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SEAL

Its disguisting to see why these poti inquillabis create such threads to target daughter and sisters, girls who involved with imran khan in sex tape their names also surfaced on social media, but no one created such chracter assassination threads shame on you pathetic loosers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

fox said:


> Its disguisting to see why these poti inquillabis *create such threads to target daughter and sisters*, *girls who involved with imran khan in sex tape their names also surfaced on social media*, but no one created such chracter assassination threads shame on you pathetic loosers.



Proooooof or GTFO..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SEAL

Jazzbot said:


> Proooooof or GTFO..


Tell this to other pathetic inquilabiz not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Bullet

> Its disguisting to see why these poti inquillabis create such threads to target daughter and sisters, girls who involved with imran khan in sex tape their names also surfaced on social media, but no one created such chracter assassination threads shame on you pathetic loosers.



Your level of comprehension must be low, because Imran Khan's party is designated as Pti not "Poti" as your proclaimed in your message. In addition please provide substantial proof that Imran Khan was or is involved in some kind of sex tape insinuated by you. What is truly pathetic is the derogatory language used by this scum, on another women. Honor is imperative in all societies, but apparently some Pakistani politicians have forgotten this basic fundamental concept.


----------



## Green Bullet

> so if there is an aleged sex tape of Maryam Nawaz, and it surfaces in a few days, it will be justified then?



From my prospective it is irresponsible to project the sex tape, because it is degrading the social fabrics of society where flinging dirty CD's has become a common norm. Although it does beg the question, that these politicians perceive to achieve an aura of innocence where in contrast its exactly the opposite. This may be considered personal, however even in the UK when there is a scandal of an affair or sex tape the MP in question does resign. Prime example is the previous Home Secretary David Blunkett.


----------



## Leader

Her father was involved in defaming Nusrat Bhutto and Benazir bhutto distributed fake pictures and all.... then they did the same with Jem Khan in 97, and then Salman' Taseer's family, now again they believe that harassment is not objectable ?


Pathetic and disgusting just as their earning is !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Green Bullet

> Her father was involved in defaming Nusrat Bhutto and Benazir bhutto distributed fake pictures and all.... then they did the same with Jem Khan in 97, and now again they believe that harassment is not objectable ?



Hypocrisy and double standard seems to be the abundant theme of this dynastic family, who will not object to sexual harassment because they are predators themselves if we take the word of Kim Barker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

mr42O said:


> No we dont. Plz post evidence



what if I call you munafiq and Clerk, and send lanat on you? Dont know what standards you have but for me its ABUSE






lol educating others whats sexual harasment and then thanking this post, cant you see the word tharki???? @Leader



SpecialAgent said:


> What do you expect from PMLN. party of tharki old floppy sick pathetic men.
> 
> Greatly disappointing to see Maryam nawaz supporting Mushahid the buddha


----------



## SEAL

Green Bullet said:


> Your level of comprehension must be low, because Imran Khan's party is designated as Pti not "Poti" as your proclaimed in your message. In addition please provide substantial proof that Imran Khan was or is involved in some kind of sex tape insinuated by you. What is truly pathetic is the derogatory language used by this scum, on another women. Honor is imperative in all societies, but apparently some Pakistani politicians have forgotten this basic fundamental concept.



First of all I am against this dirty politics but you can see pti is setting a trend, recently Pti did a great propaganda that PPP MNa Mehreen raja said Altaf is going to release tape of maryam nawaz and it was a white lie she didn't said a word like that in that program so when it comes to Ik you all come up with code of ethics, moral values, that's BS. 

As far as proof is concerned its existance confirmed by journolists.


----------



## airmarshal

fox said:


> Its disguisting to see why these poti inquillabis create such threads to target daughter and sisters, girls who involved with imran khan in sex tape their names also surfaced on social media, but no one created such chracter assassination threads shame on you pathetic loosers.



Actually and the party you follow are the worst pathetic losers. You are master of running smear campaigns, targetting your rival's character. 

Fact of the matter is that on social media PTI has denounced rumor of sex tape of the lady, even though she is from a rival party. We should not go down so low in smearing the rivals. 

There are 'daughter and sisters' involved on the other side too. But I know for a fact looking back at your track record, that your party will not pull back for a minute if it gets to gain politically from a smear campaign targeting someone else's 'daughter and sister'.

Why Hamza Sharif does not fully reveal the details of his marriage with Ayesha Ahad?


----------



## SEAL

airmarshal said:


> Actually and the party you follow are the worst pathetic losers. You are master of running smear campaigns, targetting your rival's character.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that on social media PTI has denounced rumor of sex tape of the lady, even though she is from a rival party. We should not go down so low in smearing the rivals.
> 
> There are 'daughter and sisters' involved on the other side too. But I know for a fact looking back at your track record, that your party will not pull back for a minute if it gets to gain politically from a smear campaign targeting someone else's 'daughter and sister'.
> 
> Why Hamza Sharif does not fully reveal the details of his marriage with Ayesha Ahad?



Have you seen any thread created for chracter assassination of any pti female member even though their names are surfaced on social media? That's the difference between uncivilized, pathetic inquilabi and people who respect women, values, and fair politics.


----------



## airmarshal

fox said:


> Have you seen any thread created for chracter assassination of any pti female member even though their names are surfaced on social media? That's the difference between uncivilized, pathetic inquilabi and people who respect women, values, and fair politics.



I m sorry but this thread does not smear anyone's character. Its the thread about your uncouth, uncivilized senator and an equally uncivilized lady of your party defending the senator. 

Stop fooling others and yourself by hiding behind sanctimonious labels.

Note : I m not PTI sympathiser but looking at the attitude of Nooras on this forum and on twitter, it looks like you are very scared of PTI. For some unknown reason you keep mentioning PTI in each and every post of yours.


----------



## SEAL

airmarshal said:


> I m sorry but this thread does not smear anyone's character. Its the thread about your uncouth, uncivilized senator and an equally uncivilized lady of your party defending the senator.
> 
> Stop fooling others and yourself by hiding behind sanctimonious labels.



Same goes for PTI and IK.
P.s I am not representing any party take this as my personal opinion.


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> what if I call you munafiq and Clerk, and send lanat on you? Dont know what standards you have but for me its ABUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol educating others whats sexual harasment and then thanking this post, cant you see the word tharki???? @Leader



fault lies in your comprehension of the terms and their sense and DENIAL ofcourse !!

P.S. for a moment think if the same words were said to your sister xyz Awan, not on television but on her work place, maybe not even in direct conversation but indirectly.... and you know Awan she has no protection because of people like you !!! 


And yes I do call pmln nooras munafiqs because of the above reason and thousands of more such reasons... and "clerks" because of I believe "Zalalat ki roti say, izaat ki bhok behtar hai"

Read out loud to yourself "working with sharks" by fauiza saeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Bullet

> what if I call you munafiq and Clerk, and send lanat on you? Dont know what standards you have but for me its ABUSE



Your sentence does not make any sense, so please rephrase your words in what you are trying to articulate. For instance you claim in your message in having no understanding of Pti standards, yet at the same time you are inclined to advocate abuse attributed from them. 



> lol educating others whats sexual harasment and then thanking this post, cant you see the word tharki????



Please explain Kim Barker and her comments in regards to Nawaz Sharif? Furthermore also elucidate on the assumption why Sharif does not have the ability to give a live interview? Leader may have thanked that particular post, but at least he has some common sense and a conscious mind in not supporting a party known for being all Gangster. Does the bakery scandal ring any bell...heck I can even give you a case around Pindi where Ch. Nisar and his group stole land from 600 people; and those who questioned were shot outside court and the next day were bailed out. Sad to see that this event never came to the news.While Plm-n are in power this country will never progress because FDI will never come. Alway remember you can always hide your misdeeds from the public, but on the day of judgement your party and those who support such goon's will be answerable to Allah...then justice will be served.


----------



## Green Bullet

> First of all I am against this dirty politics but you can see pti is setting a trend, recently Pti did a great propaganda that PPP MNa Mehreen raja said Altaf is going to release tape of maryam nawaz and it was a white lie she didn't said a word like that in that program so when it comes to Ik you all come up with code of ethics, moral values, that's BS.
> 
> As far as proof is concerned its existance confirmed by journolists.



Pti has renounced the use of exploiting this tape to gain political leverage on the social media. You should ask the question why Noon league tried to discredit Imran Khan back in 97, by BS about the seta white case, where was your voice during that particular era. Dirty politics is clearly demonstrated in the bakery scandal, or in the early 90s when Sharif was targeting Bhutto, so don't show double standards. Please explain Kim Barkers words?


----------



## Green Bullet

> Have you seen any thread created for chracter assassination of any pti female member even though their names are surfaced on social media? That's the difference between uncivilized, pathetic inquilabi and people who respect women, values, and fair politics.



The reason no such threads are created on this particular website is because most members have a clean record. However in retrospect character assassination is wrong, but then don't claim to be angels. Freedom will come to Pakistan and businesses will return under the tenure of a leader who will be Imran Khan. We in the UK and the States are just binding are time for such an event to occur so that we can bring are investment back into the country and also introduce are partners to see some of the opportunities. But under this corrupt government it will never occur as kidnapping, prostitution, anarchy, starvation, deprivation of education and the slave mentality of being the puppet of America, prevents that from happening.


----------



## Kompromat

& these people are supposed to run our country.


----------



## xyxmt

Jesa kero gaye wesa bharo gaye, laraye kero gye to aik do thuper tumhain bhi lagain gaye...yaro phir roya na kero na
yeh bachoon ke tarah roona peetna choro na yar...
Oh main bhool gaya tha PTI main bachey he to hain
sorry

jaye youth


----------



## Green Bullet

Speak in English, I believe this is one of the rules propagated by the moderators. Furthermore the inclusion of youth is imperative to start the process of revolution where they take the mantle of power from the last generation, but also become the future leaders of this nation. China under Chairmen Mao became strong because youth participation was high. At least the youth are not prone to steal or kill others in which is transparent to see in are senior politicians. But of course you will insinuate such a conjecture because you have no vote bank from this segment of society. This is the only argument of Noon league...which is poor but demonstrates the perennial fear you have of Pti.


----------



## baqai

lets forget about who said what and ask ourselves this question

Harrassing a female is that right?
Supporting a person who harrased a female, is that right? 

Who cares if it was Maryam or Rubina or Ruksana or Kulsoom or Nadia or Naila or anyone else said it ... what's wrong is wrong and the reason these assholes (politicians) are happy minting money is just because of the fact that we (nation) support them regardless of their wrong deeds because deep down we all hate each other on racial and sectarian basis ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

This is brilliant! You have a senator acting like the disrespectful pig that he is on TV and the PML-N supporters are defending him by counter accusing the members of the PTI. And bravo to the PTI supporters here who are more interested in using every given opportunity to further their claims of self-righteousness. Apparently nobody gives an actual flying birdie about whats happening to the country. No one cares that this living refuse sits in the house of senate. You guys come here and pretend to play politics when you are as impotent as the bugs these blood sucking leeches stomp under their feet everyday. And the funniest bit is that given the smallest of opportunities to further their amusement these overlords of yours would not hesitate in forcing your mouths open and pissing down your throats. At times like these I feel like slapping the life out of you imbeciles and at others I realize that you are already getting what you deserve. The only problem is that the country does not deserve this and sadly its fate is intertwined with yours. With our own insignificant selves we have ruined the country which we never deserved. And then you geniuses cry that all you need is a good leader.


----------



## Green Bullet

> And bravo to the PTI supporters here who are more interested in using every given opportunity to further their claims of self-righteousness.



I would rather be self-righteous, than support a bunch of baboons who can't tell the difference of what is left or right. Furthermore most members who do give there support to Pti, have categorically stated on a number of occasions that the exploitation of this video is wrong. 



> Apparently nobody gives an actual flying birdie about whats happening to the country.



Your connotation is incorrect, as the vast majority do care about this country hence they want to see change. Under this government you cannot even export your goods unless you bribe, the mafia is rampant all over the country and the system is too bureaucratic that it takes months to actually get things done. You may advocate the assumption that we have done nothing to resolve such a phenomena, however the annihilation of these pathetic parties would give me a sense of pleasure since I have loss money in Pakistan and left a bad taste with my foreign partners. 



> No one cares that this living refuse sits in the house of senate.



If nobody cares, then the vast majority would not ask for change. So in your opinion what should be the solution in regards to this scum...should we kill him on the spot because of his perverseness. I don't think so since Imran Khan will do the cleansing for us by doing corruption cases on this fools. 



> these overlords of yours would not hesitate in forcing your mouths open and pissing down your throats.



Who exactly is the overlord in Pti? We are having intra-party elections, which is democratic. The example of Marvi Memon should illustrate with clarity that Pti does not compromise on its principles and we don't have a feudal mindset. 



> And then you geniuses cry that all you need is a good leader.



Study history and look at all the case studies and you will know that any great Army, Empire or nation were run by great leaders. If we look at Rome they had Scipio, Mongols Ghenghiz Khan who united the clans and most of all are beloved Prophet (Peace Be Upon Him). The point is when you have a leader who is righteous and not guided by greed then it has a trickling down effect that is commonly associated with the economic phenomena of a multiplier effect. You may disagree, but I will respect your opinion.


----------



## Leader

some respectful people from pmln that still have morals !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Bullet

who is she Leader, please pardon my ignorance?


----------



## Leader

Green Bullet said:


> who is she Leader, please pardon my ignorance?



just a pmln online supporter that used to defend pmln.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

sharam tum ko magar nahi atii !!


----------



## Rusty

This Mushahid ulllah guy is probably the most vulgar human being every to be on a tv screen, and I include German shiza **** in this category. 

All he does is swear and curse and make a fool of himself. I don't know which civilized party would let a man like this repeatedly go on TV and curse while representing them and what TV station on earth repeatedly calls back such a garbage of a human being?

People like him are what is wrong with Pakistan. 
No integrity and lets a little bit of power go to their heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Leader relax and don't get carried away, just wait for elections to be held. You can say sharam a hundred times it won't make a difference.


----------



## RazorMC

This is our senior politician who uses such language with women.

He forgot he is at an age where he should stop fantasizing while his own heart is functioning on borrowed time.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> fault lies in your comprehension of the terms and their sense and DENIAL ofcourse !!
> 
> P.S. for a moment think if the same words were said to your sister xyz Awan, not on television but on her work place, maybe not even in direct conversation but indirectly.... and you know Awan she has no protection because of people like you !!!
> 
> 
> And yes I do call pmln nooras munafiqs because of the above reason and thousands of more such reasons... and "clerks" because of I believe "Zalalat ki roti say, izaat ki bhok behtar hai"
> 
> Read out loud to yourself "working with sharks" by fauiza saeed.



Read my post again and plz tell me where i am defending. Pti has a history of abusing its political rivals, some keep quiet but when one give you answer in your own language dont cry 

And my sisters dont call senior citizen like "ye borey log hain" they (unlike pti) know the difference between arguing and disrespecting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Bullet

> Read my post again and plz tell me where i am defending. Pti has a history of abusing its political rivals, some keep quiet but when one give you answer in your own language dont cry



You are going off-topic...now do your self a favor and go to your party leadership to request the resignation of this scum, then we can truly congratulate Plm-n as a party for justice and the honor of women. Pti members don't offer any sexual services or make any such comments. You have contradicted your self again, please be careful in the use of your words. First you clarified that you are not defending this action, then in your last sentence you are actually supporting this scum by saying its okay for us to exploit the use of vulgar language because Pti does the same...please make up your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Bullet

> And my sisters dont call senior citizen like "ye borey log hain" they (unlike pti) know the difference between arguing and disrespecting.



Again this sentence demonstrates with clarity that you are defending this scum. But please continue because your popularity will decrease and your actually showing the true colors which you have tried to hide under a umbrella of innocence. The difference is Pti utilizes the concept of arguing in a debate, but we don't use sexual innuendo in front of live national television to point score. Trust me if you did this in England, he would have been hounded by the public and the civil servants to resign from office regardless of which party he belongs to.


----------

